

Working GitHub Atom Windows Build - adefa
http://work.strieber.org/Atom-0.95.0-61fff23be.zip

======
dexafree
Got apm working, but it's a little bit unstable for daily use.

For example: Every time I open the Settings Tab, it prompts a ENOENT message
at the developer console, and I'm unable to install themes/packages via ATOM
(I must do it via apm or git clone)

But by far, a great first experience, being unnoficial

~~~
adefa
New Unofficial Atom builds for Windows:
[http://atom.strieber.org](http://atom.strieber.org)

Fixes your package management issue. :)

------
adefa
New Unofficial Atom builds for Windows:
[http://atom.strieber.org](http://atom.strieber.org)

